# Making a FF culture within a nymph enclosure?



## acerbity (Mar 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried mixing an open culture and sticking it in with an enclosure full of nymphs?

This seems like it would work well with a few small deli cups well fastened to the bottom of a tupperware for example.

No feeding, occasional misting, then just change them out when they outgrow the enclosure.


----------



## Precious (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know how to move or open an old post, but I grow flies this way all the time. Works great. The post has photos and it's in food and feeding, dec.5 the post preview number is 51403. I don't know if that helps.


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 13, 2008)

Precious said:


> I don't know how to move or open an old post, but I grow flies this way all the time. Works great. The post has photos and it's in food and feeding, dec.5 the post preview number is 51403. I don't know if that helps.


http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?ac...=&amp;pid=51403


----------



## mrblue (Mar 13, 2008)

i havent exactly made an ff culture within a nymph enclosure but the same thought as you crossed my mind. so i made a couple of ff cultures in tiny baby food jars, with holes in the lid just about big enough for the flies to get in and out of, and placed one in a container i was keeping a group of small p.wahlbergi nymphs. i remember it worked really well, the nymphs in that container seemed to grow faster, i guess because food was on tap and they could eat whenever they wanted. there were even one or two mantids that sat on the lid of the ff jar, just snapping up every ff and growing really fat. all in all it worked ok, you just reminded me to try it again next time i have an ootheca hatching. i tried the same in a g.gongylodes enclosure but the ff culutre dried up pretty fast from the heat so the idea didnt work in that case.


----------



## Precious (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't figure it out, but look at my post link in darkspeed's post. There are photos of my enclosed cultures. They're made out of take-out containers and they rock.


----------

